

Microsoft’s Mobile Platforms Suffer From Flagging Developer Interest - striker44
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/26/microsofts-mobile-platforms-suffer-from-flagging-developer-interest/

======
pedalpete
Though the numbers going down is definitely not a positive sign, I wonder how
much the Appcelerator community really matters in this case.

